# Photo of my GTR after crash



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

This happend to me due to a lorry being parked on a blind corner due to water board working on road with NO SIGNS well pi$$ed off.

I went into the back of the lorry but was not hurt.


http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/650/gtrwreck.jpg










http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/650/gtrwreck.jpg


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

jesus glad your ok, it could of been alot worse!

is it repairable or has it been written off


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

gtr-loz said:


> jesus glad your ok, it could of been alot worse!
> 
> is it repairable or has it been written off


its been written off the door wont shut and strut top is well bent


----------



## cossiedave (Dec 14, 2006)

bloody hell mate bet you are well pissed


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

omg. glad you are ok. did you get any pics of the lorry being parked on a blind bend with no signs? you could sue the ****ers...


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

Looking at that, you were VERY lucky.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

I love my cars as im sure you do  But what is important is you are still here and ok. :thumbsup: 

CJ


----------



## scott gtst (Sep 8, 2009)

nick the tubman said:


> omg. glad you are ok. did you get any pics of the lorry being parked on a blind bend with no signs? you could sue the ****ers...


ouch!! sorry to hear and see that, glad yr ok though. i agree with nick i'm pretty sure it is illegal for any work being done on the road without clear and visable signs


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

scott gtst said:


> ouch!! sorry to hear and see that, glad yr ok though. i agree with nick i'm pretty sure it is illegal for any work being done on the road without clear and visable signs


Thanks for all your replys insurance is sorting everything out (i hope)


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh man. Gutted for you. Looked like a real nice car too. 

Glad you ok mate. 

Have they payed out to you yet? and offerd you the chance to buy it back? Good way of making some real good money mate.


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

Madden said:


> Oh man. Gutted for you. Looked like a real nice car too.
> 
> Glad you ok mate.
> 
> Have they payed out to you yet? and offerd you the chance to buy it back? Good way of making some real good money mate.


dont want to say to much as everythings still in the insurances hands :nervous:


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

scary, same colour, splitter, wheels and skirts as mine! glad your ok


----------



## rhds14 (Nov 16, 2005)

Good luck, hope it turns out with some positive notes. Those aluminum bits sure do crinkle up.


----------



## craftymonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

This could happen to any of us.Gutted for you, car looked very sweet... you've taken the pain.. now its time to reflect and then come back. bigger. faster stronger.. good luck


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Glad you are ok !


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

is it time for custom front tube frame yet ?


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Woah! Glad your ok! Did you get pictures of the truck and the crash scene - definitely worth looking into, if they were working in the road without the right warnings/signs etc...


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

thanks again for all reply i will keep this post updated as it unfolds


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Did the water board have a hole in the road? If so, did you notice if they had set out a chapter 8, which is first, the men at work sign, then a road narrows sign and lastly a blue arrow at the start of their cones pointing you around them? If they did, then you wont get no change from them. You need to know if that warning was out before you crashed, and prove it, because i bet it was VERY soon after the incident.

If they weren't in the road at all, and the truck was parked in the road, yellow lines or not, i think they can be there. Not certain on that one, so check it out. It'll most likely be out on an emergency burst main or something of the like, especially up there. Theres been loads of bursts down here and i bet its colder up there.

Good luck anyhow mate. Glad your ok too


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Hmmm that'll buff right out. Glad you're in one piece bro.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Some goodad advice from deans post. I hope you continue to stay in the skyline scene, perhaps another gtr?!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

glad your ok,looked like a nice car


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

good you safe.


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Some goodad advice from deans post. I hope you continue to stay in the skyline scene, perhaps another gtr?!


GTR 35 soon i think


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

hi, hope you were not too choced. Thats really sad for your car but in an other way Its fine than you are here wich is a good sign:thumbsup:


----------

